
Inspired by brain’s visual cortex, new AI utterly wrecks CAPTCHA security - EmileBourquin
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/inspired-by-brains-visual-cortex-new-ai-utterly-wrecks-captcha-security/
======
anotheryou
If captchas are gone, is that the end of semi-anonymous online accounts?

